# who likes liver?



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we fry beef liver in seasoned cornmeal and add onions...


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

It makes a great catfish bait


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't like beef livers, but I LOVE fried chicken livers with cream gravy!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Cant stand it! The smell of it being cooked is as bad as the taste...to me at least.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Better than oysters . Makes you feel strong !!


----------



## visigoth (Oct 26, 2006)

*First Buck*

Mid-November hunt with a frost and a six-point two year old surgically shot in the neck. The liver sliced 1/4" thick as soon as the blood drains out. Fry in bacon fat two minutes on the side. White bread and cheap yellow mustard. Then I like liver.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Liver*

Beef,pork,deer, Drege in flour fry.Eat with Mustard. Great/But any BIRD liver, no way(it tastes gritty to me)....CVA34


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I love most all kinds of liver.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*I do*

I love beef liver breaded and fried with gravy n onions thanks for asking.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yuck!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

X1000


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Liver & Onions with Rice and Gravy........yummy


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

Luby's


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

visigoth said:


> Mid-November hunt with a frost and a six-point two year old surgically shot in the neck. The liver sliced 1/4" thick as soon as the blood drains out. Fry in bacon fat two minutes on the side. White bread and cheap yellow mustard. Then I like liver.


don't forget to slice the heart the same and cook it up also.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Yuck X 1,000,000.
Never got to go play after dinner in the old days when my mom cooked liver/onions. Haven't tried it since. Fried or grilled chicken livers are fine.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Roger said:


> Liver & Onions with Rice and Gravy........yummy


......mmmmmmmm......as I sit here eatin a ^#@* salad......


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I love liver just cant eat it, It gives me gout.


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Love me some liver and onions smothered in gravy with rice! Yum Yum


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

I do, I do!:bounce:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

double yuk

not no but heck no


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

Cook it on the side burner of my grill . My kids have never smelled it cooked indoors and they all love it


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

As mentioned, Lubys has good liver and onions. Popeyes liver dinner is pretty solid as well.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

My grandpa would cooked fried beef liver, he would soak it in chilled saltwater for several hours in the fridge, that season it and flour it and fry it up ...IT WAS GOOD


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

A favorite meal of mine is liver and onions but I try not to eat it too often.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hmmmmm....not for me*

You s'posed to peel the outside, take out the insides, throw away, and eat whats left!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

I like my liver but on the weekends I abuse it pretty bad:brew2:
I can eat chicken liver grilled or fried but not beef liver I'll save that for the catfish.Matter of fact I got a dozen gizzards and dozen livers from Hartz chicken last night tasted pretty good with some cold beerz:dance:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we're gonna fry a batch at noon today.
cornmeal crust and garden onions. I have a small Duthch oven of beer bread going and some new potatos from the garden. prolly make a gravy behind the fried onions. I'm gonna cut some swiss chard and fix up a pot of greens, too.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

No Thank You There are too many other things to eat besides liver.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I love it! dont eat it all the time but once every few months i will. Hearts are good too!


----------

